# Slot car centers that have been successful over time



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Just curious as to how many slot shops out there have survived at least 5 yrs and are still operating now. I'll start the list with: Lucky Bob's in Milwaukee Wisconsin. Any others?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I would say they are few and far between, and I would also be curious to know what the definition of successful is.... keeping the business above water or actually making decent money at it.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Raceplace in the Quakertown farmers market eastern Pennsylvania. Great hobby shop! From model rockets, slot cars to gas powered R/C buggys. Jim has owned the place for many years! and runs a good business. He has a 1/24th scale track and a H.O buck track that some of us race on weekly.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

WISCRS in Gladstone, IL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Main Line Hobbies in Norristown PA. mainly 1/32 and has 5 tracks to play on.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

There are several 1/24 raceways that have been open for 20+yrs (1 since 1966 in OH). I dont remember the names off hand but a couple in OH, NY & TX.
Plus The RACE PLACE in Hollyhill, FL (Daytona Bch) HO - 1/32 - BRM - 1/24 he has been open for almost 20yrs. 
**FYI he has over 500 1/32 cars (yes over 500 no joke its amazing and i dont even race 1/32nd) in his shop for sale so if your missing it he probably has 2+ of it and i know he ships. He also has tons of HO and HO parts.

1105 Cave Avenue # D
Holly Hill, FL 32117-2632
(386) 295-1371


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Slot Car Raceway in Rohnert Park, California
Buena Park Raceway in Buena Park, California
The Race Place in Holly Hill, Florida (unique convertible Dayona track)
Flashbacks Model Raceway in Snellville, Georgia
Raceworld Speedway in LaGrange, Georgia
Mid-America Raceway in Downers Grove, Illinois (has been in Chicago area but moved recently to Downers Grove)
Chicagoland Raceway in Downers Grove, Illinois
Fast Eddies World of Speed in Richmond, Indiana
Fastlane Raceway in Evansville, Indiana
Need 4 Speed Raceway in Wichita, Kansas
Bullitt Speedway in Louisville, Kentucky
The Track in Gaithersburg, Maryland (if not a full five at least 4.5 years)
Modelville Hobbies in Ashland, Mass (moved a time or two and have added tracks)
Lightning Speedway in Livonia, Michigan (primarily 1/32nd scale routed tracks-This is Professor Motor's establishment)
Boogie Speedway in Jackson, Michigan
T.S.S. Hobbies, in Detroit, Michigan
Slot Car Crossing in Saginaw, Michigan
Skidmarks in Flint, Michigan
Slot Car City in Las Vegas, Nevada (has moved an downsized but still there)
The Race Place in Farmingdale, New Jersey
Dom's Raceway in Cream Ridge, New Jersey
Zeppelin Hobbies in Wayne, New Jersay
Port Jefferson Raceway in Farmingville, New York
Buzz-A-Rama in Brooklyn, New York
Slots-A-Lot in Franklin Square, New York
Elmsford Raceway in Elmsford, New York
Hudson Valley Raceway in Beacon, New York
Fantasy Raceways in Rochester, New York
Grand Prix Model Raceway in Rotterdam Junction, New York (this is Lou Pirro's establishment)
Route 93 Raceway and Hobbies in Akron, Ohio (has one of the few remaining original Blue Kings-not a copy)
Tom Thumb Hobbies in Columbus, Ohio (Perhaps the oldest slot car establishment in the world and they have one of the original Blue Kings also)
Bristolville Center Raceway in Bristolville, Ohio
HMS Speedways in Belleville, Ohio
T/R Motorplex in Miamisburg, Ohio
J & B Raceways in Fremont, Ohio (once owned by the late J & B Bear)
Top Slots Raceway in Del City, Oklahoma
Trains and Lanes Hobbies in Easton, Pennsylvania
DT Hobbies in Hanover, PA
Slots of Fun in Abbeville, South Carolina
Dallas Slot Cars in Dallas, Texas
Slot Cars (Houston) in Houston, Texas ( This is PA Watsons track)
Magnatech Raceway in San Antonio, Texas (Jim Honeycutt's tracks)
Chick's Hobbiz in Ashland, VA
132 Slot Car Raceway in Tacoma, Washington (Primarily 1/32nd scale)
Alpha Raceway in Fon du Lac, Wisconsin (Paul Pfeiffer of Alpha Racing Products)
Lucky Bob's Raceway in Milwaukee, Wisonsin

These are the oldest tracks in the USA that i know of that have been around
for at least 5 years.

Mike R


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mark's Model World - Canton, OH
AB Charles Hobby Shop - Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

*New but not forgotten*

I would like to add.
Valley Rail Trains at Merchants Square Mall. 
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

We have added a 4'x16' wizz track and hope to have some events in the near future. :thumbsup:

Mention your from Hobbytalk and we will be glad to gice you some free racetime...:dude:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Though it's gone now, Phil's Hobby Shop in Pinellas Park, FL (St. Petersburg) had an American Yellow (clone?) in operation for nearly 20 years until the early 2000's.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

What did these places do that made them successful?


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would say low rent, fun and low cost racing classes, and a great owner that cares more about this racers winning than himself.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

The raceway I started at back in 1965, Minks Model Raceway, now Minks Memorial Raceway opened in '64 and *is still in operation* in the same location in Bloomington IL. everything from HO to 1/24, drag strips too. :thumbsup:


----------

